# 60D or Wait?



## jasonmillard81 (Oct 8, 2011)

Greetings,

I am an amateur when it comes to this field and am seeking guidance. I am currently selling my Canon HF-S20 video camcorder to jump on the DSLR revolution-wagon.

I have done some research and think the t3i, 60d, 7d are in my range of possibilities for purchase.


I am primarily looking to work with video and will use some still work to support my content.

I am a teacher using mostly footage from interviews and documentary type filming, such as protests, to engage content. I will also use it sporadically for personal use, concerts, sports, etc.

I seem to be leaning towards the 60D...what are your thoughts on that as well as upcoming cameras in that range as well as lenses ?

Best


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello, Jason


I am currently working with a 7D as well as a 60D. From my experience, the 60D is directed at the video end more than the 7D. The reason I say this is not only due to the handy-dandy flip-screen, but the silent button use allows the user to change settings quietly as not to hear a "click" during the video filming. If you are looking to get stills, I would suggest the 7D hands down. Both have excellent (the same) image quality. I would stay away from the t3i (I know the low price and features are tempting) but the build quality is very poor, especially if you are able to budget a 60D or 7D which are well constructed. As far as lenses go, I bought the 50mm F/1.4 and love it. Lightweight, portable and not cumbersome for walking around. With a crop sensor it equals out to an 80mm, which I find comfortable for general use and low light situations. 
Happy shooting!


----------



## Old Shooter (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Jason!

It's funny you should mention the 7D, 60D, and T3i; I was considering the same trio myself. I want to upgrade from my XSi when I get back from Afghanistan. When you mentioned that you wanted it primarily for video, you kind of lost me. I'm a stills shooter from way back and would probably just use the video functions to satisfy my curiousity...

All three share the same sensor. The T3i supports the new "UHS-1" class SD cards for video. $695 is a very tempting price. For about $200 more, you're at the 60D. A little higher burst rate and a slightly higher flash sync; but that's probably not important to you. Better build quality from all the reviews I've read. Add another $600 and you have the 7D; just read the posts on this site and you'll see it has a lot of fans! Dual Digic IV's, CF memory, 8 fps burst, 100% viewfinder, magnesium alloy body, etc... There's a lot to love about that camera!

If you're going to get a 50mm (about 80mm equivalent with that sensor) the 2.5 compact macro is hard to beat for less than $250. I have had mine for over 20 years; it is still tack sharp and rivals my three "L" lenses for IQ. Plus, the ability to get those really tight close-ups is a great bonus...

Welcome to the world of SLR's!


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Oct 8, 2011)

jasonmillard81 said:


> I am currently selling my Canon HF-S20 video camcorder to jump on the DSLR revolution-wagon.
> 
> I seem to be leaning towards the 60D...what are your thoughts on that as well as upcoming cameras in that range as well as lenses ?



I'd go for either 60D or 600D, simply because they can use the magic lantern mod. Of the two, the 50D is the better camera. As for lenses, 15-85 is a great general purpose walk around lens. Consider IS essential if you're going to be hand holding.

I'd hang on to the video camera too - the small depth of field you get with DSLRs can suck!


----------



## Alexiumz (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd second what a lot of the post above are saying. Personally I'd recommend the 60D - better build quality than the t3i and a bigger, more comfortable grip. The 7D is a fantastic camera, undoubtedly, however I would still choose the 60D over the 7D if your primary useage will be video. The flip out screen does it for me, I've been on shoots where it's simply been invaluable, some of the shots we just wouldn't have been able to do without that screen.

The 7D does offer better build quality still, and weather proofing, so if it's within your budget I'd recommend it over the 60D for photography, but again, for video I'd still pick the 60D.

Also as someone mentioned, the 50 f/1.4 is a wonderful lens, it's just a shame that the 7 and 60 are cropped - 80mm is great for portraits but general use it can be a little confined sometimes.


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks all!

For the confusion, I am coming from an HF-S20 camcorder and disliked its inability to provide a cinematic quality DOF. The film shot with DSLRs are becoming popular and have made it to big-budget movies and TV production.

I would like to spend (with tax) under 2,000. I am a novice and already feel I am investing a lot of money into a passion/hobby.

I am teacher who would like to take "stunning" footage for personal and professional (teaching) use. Capturing the protests for Occupy Wall St. was a big thing for me and I used my HF-S20 but if you look at how it compares to the DSLR footage of the protests it pales in comparison.

Having said that...

I need:

1. D60 body
2. 50mm F/1.4

OPTIONS:

1. another lens
2. a rode mic to mount on top for interview purposes and better audio
3. not sure...

Any further thoughts?


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Oct 8, 2011)

You won't regret your purchases!
I would highly recommend a small, portable tripod. A small tripod can be used as a makeshift steady-cam allowing for smoother video (plus it is *tons* of fun) and can be purchased pretty much anywhere that sells camera gear. I bought a $20 one just for that purpose, and it has lasted me a good 2 years thus far.


----------



## elflord (Oct 8, 2011)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> For the confusion, I am coming from an HF-S20 camcorder and disliked its inability to provide a cinematic quality DOF. The film shot with DSLRs are becoming popular and have made it to big-budget movies and TV production.
> 
> ...



The 50mm f/1.4 is a great portrait lens on an APS-C body, but you won't want it to be your only lens. If you get your camera with one of the kit lenses, you should be fine.

One lens option that is a little wider is the Samyang 35mm f/1.4. Its image quality is reputedly superb, the only downside is that it's manual focus but that may not be such a big deal if you're using it for video (you don't have continuous autofocus in video)

While I haven't done any serious video work with my SLRs I've looked into it and read up on the topic. The predominant recurring themes are, stabilizing the camera (a tripod already mentioned is an inexpensive and effective way to do this) and getting the microphone away from the camera body internals if you want good audio.

I'd be inclined to keep the camcorder. I recently got a 5D mark II and will still keep my budget camcorder. There are some things a cheap camcorder does really well that a DSLR struggles with -- such as staying focused on a moving target.


----------



## archangelrichard (Oct 9, 2011)

With video being only 2MP, you could look at different lenses (the canon 17 - 85 IS USM, the canon 28 - 135 IS USM which have the same body, just different glass) a 28 - 300 sigma, 18 - 300 tamron, 10 - 17 tamron, etc; etc. An F 1.4 will give you very little depth of field; you will probably want much more - moving objects tend to move through your D O F

you will probably want a video light as well as a flash (digital is NOT good for low light) You might note that the 7D Autofocuses faster (by a very slight bit) than the 60D - no digital autofocuses well in low light

I have the 60D; the flip out screen is useful when autofocusing, you can't use it well for manual focus (the resolution is too low) so it is better for video; keeping objects in frame more than focusing

You also will want a good tripod (not just the cheapest thing you find but one that will take the weight of camera lens and flash easily) and possibly a video stabilizer (generally a harness so you can easily walk with the camera stabilized - I did mention IS lenses)

You will also want to edit video so have you budgeted a fast computer with lots of memory and a good video editing program (4 core is a nice start, dual core if you have to)


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks again guys... how about purchasing new vs. used? Thoughts. I am skeptical about purchasing high-end electronics from private sellers...thoughts?


----------



## ecka (Oct 9, 2011)

1] Vari-Angle LCD is a BIG plus for videos. So, 60D or 600D may be the right choice.
2] You may need a nice constant aperture (f/2.8 ) zoom lens with image stabilization for smooth handheld filming. Something like Tamron 17-50/2.8VC or Sigma 17-50OS would be great.
3] If you'll shoot on a tripod or use steady shot stabilizers then you may consider some fast primes, but I suggest you to look for manual lenses because those will allow you to focus a lot easier and with better precision. Adapted older (used) manual primes (M42, FD, Nikkor, etc) would do, as well as the affordable Samyang/Rokinon glass. This way you can save some money for a good tripod, external sound recording device, extra batteries, etc.


----------



## intown (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. I am in the exact same position. Looking for a good DSLR to shoot video for work. We are starting to film interviews and product reviews for the web. The camera would also be used to take family / hobby photos. I was a college newspaper photographer when images were recorded on film, just as digital came onto the scene. I am currently using a borrowed Nikon D90.

Hoping for a new sub $2500 body announced soon.
I looked at all the same cameras and have narrowed it down to the 60D but I am going to wait till after November 3 and see if any new models have been announced. I am hoping there will be a new body priced at or below the 5D mark ii released sometime before the holidays. Any one else that is thinking about a 60D planning on waiting till November to see if any DSLRs have been announced?

New Vs. Used
I will probably by new. I am not opposed to used if the seller is local and the price is right. Canon gear seems to hold its value so well that used prices are usually within 5 - 15% of new prices. If the camera was greater than 30% off then I would go used. 

30mm vs 50mm
I am also looking to get a good prime lens to start with. I have been looking at the canon 50mm f/1.4 but also considering a sigma 30mm (I think this is users have rated highly) due to the crop factor. Is the sigma a good way to go? Is it a good lens? would you go 30mm or 50mm as your only prime on a crop body camera?

Telephoto Zoom Lens
In addition to a prime lens I would also want to get a nice zoom. Any suggestions if you could only get one zoom?

Thanks so much! -- Steven


----------



## ecka (Oct 10, 2011)

intown said:


> ... would you go 30mm or 50mm as your only prime on a crop body camera?


Definitely 30mm. However, it may be a good idea to get 50mm if you will buy a FF camera in the near future.
Nice tele zoom - EF 70-200/2.8L IS USM II - if you can afford one.


----------



## pelebel (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you thought about the Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM? One of the best lenses around: http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/reviews/best_canon_eos_lenses.html

- You got IS
- Constant wide 2.8 aperture
- Image quality is comparable to L lenses
- 17-55 covers wide-angle AND 50mm

The lens is costy, but as I always heard, you should put at least as much money in the glass as in the body if you want good image quality. And personally I've got a T2i and I'm currently shooting with a 60D, I surely prefer the 60D but I would buy the T3i if I was short on budget. 

The 60D's best advantage is its autofocus system, but if you shoot video you won't even use it!


----------



## ecka (Oct 11, 2011)

pelebel said:


> The 60D's best advantage is its autofocus system, but if you shoot video you won't even use it!


Actually there is more:
better battery
better built and grip
pentaprism
more fps and larger buffer
better controls (back wheel, top lcd)


----------



## elflord (Oct 11, 2011)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Thanks again guys... how about purchasing new vs. used? Thoughts. I am skeptical about purchasing high-end electronics from private sellers...thoughts?



fredmiranda's buy/sell forum has a good set of listings at reasonable prices and a feedback system. If you pay via paypal (not the "gift" option), you have some recourse if the seller doesn't ship you anything.


----------



## elflord (Oct 11, 2011)

intown said:


> Hoping for a new sub $2500 body announced soon.



A new full frame body probably won't be sub $2500, but the 5D Mk II will probably come down a little when the next body comes. 



> New Vs. Used
> I will probably by new. I am not opposed to used if the seller is local and the price is right. Canon gear seems to hold its value so well that used prices are usually within 5 - 15% of new prices. If the camera was greater than 30% off then I would go used.



Refurbs on Canon's website are 20% off the new price, but then you pay taxes and shipping. 30% off is quite a bit below street prices for used gear -- the problem is that a reputable seller with a good track record is also well enough informed not to price there. So that leaves you with craigslist or similar. 



> 30mm vs 50mm
> I am also looking to get a good prime lens to start with. I have been looking at the canon 50mm f/1.4 but also considering a sigma 30mm (I think this is users have rated highly) due to the crop factor. Is the sigma a good way to go? Is it a good lens? would you go 30mm or 50mm as your only prime on a crop body camera?



It depends on what you're planning to do with your prime. If your setup is general purpose zoom and a portrait prime, then take the 50mm. But it seems that you want a general purpose prime, so 30mm is a better choice. The Canon 35mm f/2 delivers excellent image quality so it's also worth a look. 



> Telephoto Zoom Lens
> In addition to a prime lens I would also want to get a nice zoom. Any suggestions if you could only get one zoom?



If you want a tele zoom, it's a no brainer -- Canon make four different 70-200mm lenses, all of which get excellent reviews. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## catz (Oct 11, 2011)

Just my 0.02 cents here:
- 60D is sort of ok for DSLR video. However, the image quality is not on the level of 5D mark II. It is number #2 of Canon video DSLRs at the moment as it has very good price to quality ratio and you will get only the metal chassis if you get a 7D. 1DMKIV is worse for video, therefore 60D is not a bad choice even if the selection is widened to all Canon DSLR models at the moment.

60D has worse aliasing, it shows worse rainbows in moire and seems to also have less dynamic range on videos. 
I have both 5D mark II and 60D and my observation is that if I shoot with same settings (equally exposed) two camera angles, one with the 5D mark II and one with 60D (using the same picture style), the dynamic range of the 60D footage is not enough to allow the "Match color" -function in the FCPX to do a perfect job. These shots will have a slightly different color and look&feel, no matter what I try to do. If I try to adjust the 60D footage, highlights and blacks get crushed way before than on the 5D2. Also the 60D is quite much lacking fine detail that is present on 5D mark II footage.

One alternative for 60D is to find a used 5D mark II and use that for video. It will cost more, but the video image quality difference (IMO) is worth the price difference. Of course if you are expecting to get 5D mark III or 1D mark V or EOS video camera or something like that in a quite near future and want to use the 60D as a temporary solution, I think it is not the worst choice you could make, it is useful as it is even if it clearly has second place in video quality compared to the 5D mark II. According to web reports 7D has identical video quality to 60D, therefore to get better video you have to go all the way up to the 5D2 or just stick with the 60D as there is no middle-ground there. A friend of mine recently got 60D despite of the difference in the video quality over the 5D2 since the price difference turned the deal towards the less expensive camera.

A friend of mine has Samyang 35 mm 1.4 lens and I tried it on both the 5D2 and 60D and found it to be rather good lens. The focus ring is the best one I have tried so far, it makes focus pulls easy, accurate and smooth. It gives about 50mm field of view on the APS-C sensor of the 60D. I noticed some chromatic aberration at f1.4 with high contrast lighting (when subject was shot in available light against a window where sunlight came in). According to my quick testing it diminished by stopping it down. Did not seem to bother me anymore at over f2.0 and also the color of the chromatic aberration looked less irritating than on 50 mm Sigma 1.4 which also exhibits this at f1.4 in the same lighting conditions.

There is one limitation with 60D though: for 5D2 you can get the optical antialiasing filter for video shooting from Mosaic Engineering. There is no APS-C model that I would know of. Therefore the moire/aliasing is unfixable with 60D whereas it is somewhat fixable with the 5D2 if you are ready to invest to the rather steep price of this antialiasing filter that is placed on front of the sensor.


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Oct 11, 2011)

Catz, you've made me semi-depressed. However the original thread was not about the 60D vs. the 5DMKII, which we know serves much better in video especially in low light...however how do you account for some of the stunning work done on 60d's throughout the net? It cannot all be post-production.

Just to gain some clarity as my post seems to veered off a little...

1. 60D new or used...any difference/preferences?

2. Starting lenses that will bring the total price of the 60D and lenses under $2,000

3. Advice on getting great video capturing and that cinematic look for beginners.

Thanks again for the advice given thus far!


----------



## archangelrichard (Oct 12, 2011)

while this is the first I have heard of the video issue; the lens chromatic issues are all lenses with all digital cameras - when fully open (above I pointed out that you don't really ever use those wide open settings unless you have to) and, in fact, you get different color issues going all the way stopped down so in general with any lens you want to use F 8 to F 11 - it's what the lens was designed for

USE a LIGHT (movie light or add on flash for pictures)

to answer your other questions:

New or used - at this point you will rarely find much difference in new or used; you might get a little break on new at ebay but not much; used you would need a significant difference and most sellers are trying to recoup all te money they spent. If you could find one at $750 (body) or $850 (with a kit lens, more for better lenses) it would be worth it, but think: WHY are they selling it? What sort of guarantee fo you have? What kind of support fo you have?

Is that worth it to you?

starting lenses - Tamron 18 - 270 f 3.5 - 6.3 well reviewed is under 600 with rebate until Oct 19 2011 (Abe's of Maine for 544.95 
http://www.abesofmaine.com/item.do?item=TM18270AFC-PZD&id=TM18270AFC-PZD&l=FROOGLE) 
used you can find it in the 500's -- this should be your all purpose video lens; you might consider (for budget reasons) the 50mm F 1.8 canon around 100 (much lighter and far less expensive than the f 1.4)l; for wide angle the tokina 12 - 24 (F 4.0) or the sigma 10 - 20 ( F 4 to 5.6) are good choices and generally under $500 (don't forget to budget lights and tripod, possibly a camera bag but those are so cheap used, garage sales, often free with purchase of camera

advice on great video capturing = this is 90% technique so practice, practice, practice. Practice following moving objects; practice predicting which way they will move, what that does to focus. Go to high school athletic activities and practice following the action football / soccer / baseball; basketball / tennis / badminton (indoors and smaller distances), swimming / diving (up and down AND sideways); practice following cars in traffic (you on a sidewalk); bicycles, pedestrians at a corner (or if in Portland OR, anywhere on any street downtown, pedestrians ignore corners there); follow river traffic (much slower) or airplanes taking off (much faster); -- do all of this but practice, practice, practice so when the moment comes you get it right. Movement is what kills you in video

you will probably want image stabilization off (most image stabilization systems want to counter any camera movement and when filming moving objects

you will want a video / movie light; trust me on this you can never have too much light

you will want a decent tripod with a head that rotates easily in one direction at a time as well as two directions (sideways AND up and down) to follow action -- and you might want some sort of harness / stabilization system for walking

and read all the magazines you can on video photography (popular photography, outdoor photography, etc) and see websites on it like http://blog.planet5d.com/ which our canonrumors guy was recently interviewed on


----------



## kentandersen (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 60D and it is a great tool for video for a good price.

I have a 60D with a canon 15-85mm. That is in my eyes the perfect all around lens.
As already mentioned, the 60D has its nose a bit before 7D if you want to make video.

For photography I would recomend a Prime, like 50mm. But for video a zoom is definently the best choice, and even more if you also intend to use the camera on a tripod.

The build quality is bether on 7D, but it doesn't really make a big difference. I have an old 400d, that is far away from the build quality of 60D. Still afther 5 years, more than 100 000 klick, and lots of brutal threatment... my small kids has used it alot. It is still working perfect!!

The difference that really mathers between 7d and 60D is autofocus. But that difference is not that big. If you are not intending to specialize in action shot, birds in flight. And you really feel that 5.6 pictures a second is really giving you big problems in achieving that big stunning picture, well then 7D is youre camera.

The live view of 60D is working fine also for manual focus. I have taken lots of macro this summer, and have mainly used the live view function to take them. I get more excact focus with live view, becouse I can zoom in to 100% and get the focus where I want it.


----------



## bycostello (Oct 12, 2011)

rumors are rife so i'd be tempted to wait till after Christmas....


----------



## tnelson42345 (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought the 60D was weather proof as well? Is it not? I'm leaning toward the 60D, but I'm waiting to see what Canon announces as far as video before I buy anything.




Alexiumz said:


> I'd second what a lot of the post above are saying. Personally I'd recommend the 60D - better build quality than the t3i and a bigger, more comfortable grip. The 7D is a fantastic camera, undoubtedly, however I would still choose the 60D over the 7D if your primary useage will be video. The flip out screen does it for me, I've been on shoots where it's simply been invaluable, some of the shots we just wouldn't have been able to do without that screen.
> 
> The 7D does offer better build quality still, and weather proofing, so if it's within your budget I'd recommend it over the 60D for photography, but again, for video I'd still pick the 60D.
> 
> Also as someone mentioned, the 50 f/1.4 is a wonderful lens, it's just a shame that the 7 and 60 are cropped - 80mm is great for portraits but general use it can be a little confined sometimes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2011)

tnelson42345 said:


> I thought the 60D was weather proof as well? Is it not?



Somewhat. The rank order of weather sealing for Canon cameras is: 1-series >> 7D > 5DII > 60D/50D/40D.


----------



## tnelson42345 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you




neuroanatomist said:


> tnelson42345 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the 60D was weather proof as well? Is it not?
> ...


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 13, 2011)

archangelrichard said:


> .... Practice following moving objects; practice predicting which way they will move, what that does to focus. Go to high school athletic activities and practice following the action football / soccer / baseball; basketball / tennis / badminton (indoors and smaller distances), swimming / diving (up and down AND sideways); practice following cars in traffic (you on a sidewalk); bicycles, pedestrians at a corner (or if in Portland OR, anywhere on any street downtown, pedestrians ignore corners there);



Good Points ... all of them.

I ran into 2 situations shooting video this week where I got absolutely killed on ...

1st was shooting an indoor furniture store ... panning - no less with rolling shutter in all its glory, across an acre of furniture that all had to be in focus under dim flourescent lighting ... the higher the iso i went to increase DOF made me increase ISO to the point where the pan and the shutter roll was unusable.

The 2nd, shooting my daughter at her HS volleyball game in a gym that had the strangest, dimmest lighting I have ever encountered. Ever try following a teenager with an HDSLR and a zoom lens on a volleyball court in those conditions? I have had more pleasing root canals than that experience.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 16, 2011)

Prepare to lose many of the shooting opportunities open to you with the camcorder as the 60D and EOS lenses are mostly suited to stationary angles, and not situations with a changing focus point. If you can nail it, of course, the cinematic DOF is pretty popular - don't know what it is you're filming, obviously documentary (non-talking-heads-style, and for talking heads DOF often isn't important anyway) or ENG type video is mostly out of the question (unless you can get everybody to sit down in front of the camera).

Nikon might be worth looking at here, since they have continuous AF during video / live view now, IIRC.

You might wanna look at this thread just briefly, too...


----------



## elflord (Oct 16, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Prepare to lose many of the shooting opportunities open to you with the camcorder as the 60D and EOS lenses are mostly suited to stationary angles, and not situations with a changing focus point.



Yes, absolutely. I picked up a 5D Mark II recently but held onto my budget camcorder for that reason. It obviously can't out-5D the 5D, but it can do some things very well that the 5D can't (e.g. stay focused on a kid running across a football field without needing a large lens or support gear) 



> Nikon might be worth looking at here, since they have continuous AF during video / live view now, IIRC.



Good point. For other brands, Sony are also worth a look (continuous _phase detect_ autofocus in video for the SLT models). I can't remember where the Panasonic GH2 fits in, but it's worth a look too.


----------



## fifowarehouse (Oct 16, 2011)

60d seems to be a better choice for you. I like the swivel screen alot, especailly shooting video.

50mm f1.4 will give you great blur background.

I currently own:
60d - will upgrade to 5d mrk III when comes out
50mm f1.4
24-105mm f4 IS
70-200 f2.8 IS

Goodluck


----------



## sammy (Oct 16, 2011)

I own a 60D and based on above am sure you'll be happy with it


----------



## J Live (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd say go with the 60D for the type of content you're planning on capturing.

I've been using the 5D for the same thing since it came out and was tired of carrying an EX3 video camera with me on flights (I always travel with a backup camera & prefer to shoot interviews with 2 cameras anyway for editing reasons). Anyway, I was about to get the 7D when the 60D came out so I grabbed it instead and really like it. The build quality is no where near the 7d so if you were doing tons of outdoor shooting I'd go that route but remember your lenses will/would also need to be L series to handle weather. Also, 7d has no manual audio controls so that's one advantage of the 60d. The tilting screen is the other. For 2 camera interviews it is very handy to tilt the viewfinder so you can see it while you're standing behind the other camera - very annoying for subject to see you walking over to other camera while they are trying to maintain eye contact with interviewer - as well of course, useful for low/high shooting angles for other stuff looking over protest crowds etc.

Advantages over Rebel line are significant: 

Build quality, same batteries/chargers as 5d & 7d if you ever decide to get a 2nd body, and biggest is it's ability to shoot native ISOs (160,320,640 etc) which is essential for video IMHO for lowest noise.

Anyway all that to say, i'm very happy with the 60D considering it's price/options, but don't forget to budget for all the other 'little' things you'll need that add up - like mics, audio recorders, good headphones, ND filters for outdoor shooting, fast(ish) SD cards etc., so factor those extra expense in as well.

Good luck!


----------



## tinalear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have had my 60D for the past 4 months and it is absolutely fantastic.

I would highly recommend it to all!


----------



## Isaac (Oct 24, 2011)

I would say *wait* for the *70d* or go with the *7d.*

Both the* xxd series *and the *xd series* are high performance with incredible specs.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 24, 2011)

It always should i buy this or that now or wait. Seriously if you have the money now you should go for it. If you wait for a thing that has not been announce yet you are losing the chance to do all the things you can do with the camera. Do not procrastinate on anything! Even if a new camera is announce you still have to wait for it to be on the shelf for you to buy it. That is going to make the waiting process even longer. 

But if your budget are tight and wont be able to do much after you buy the 60d, the best thing to do is to wait first and save up some money and spend it later

Cheers!


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for some of the replies gentleman.

I am patiently waiting for the $ I have coming my way from selling my HFS20.

I should have about $1300 when that comes. I'd like to get my reserves up to $2,000 before I begin shopping.

I am starting from scratch (body, lens, bag, audio, filters, memory card)

I have a few follow-up/repeat questions:

1. 60D vs. GH2? Many are saying the GH2 is far superior than the 60D for video quality? Can anyone weigh in on this?

2. Will there be a new camera before Christmas? I do not think I'd like to wait any longer then a few weeks unless a comparably priced body is coming out.

3. Any good websites for beginner DSLR video users?


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 3, 2011)

Leopard Lupus said:


> As far as lenses go, I bought the 50mm F/1.4 and love it. Lightweight, portable and not cumbersome for walking around.



The 50 f/1.8 is good value for money - but the 1.4 is worth the extra money. I use the 50mm on the 7D for portraits - a good combo.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2011)

Compare how they feel in your hand, operate the buttons and controls. 

I have large hands, and the Rebels are noticibly more difficult for me to use even though many with more normal sized hands prefer the smaller format. 

It can make a difference, so consider the fit and feel of the body into your decision.


----------



## ecka (Nov 8, 2011)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Thanks for some of the replies gentleman.
> 
> I am patiently waiting for the $ I have coming my way from selling my HFS20.
> 
> ...



Some good point here:
http://www.eoshd.com/content/460/Canon-60D-versus-Panasonic-GH2-Full-Review-Part-1
http://www.eoshd.com/content/465/canon-60d-versus-panasonic-gh2-full-review-part-2


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Nov 9, 2011)

Those reviews completely rip apart the Canon DSLR's for video and highly recommend the GH2...is that the general consensus here?

Are there legitimate counterpoints to that review?


----------



## ecka (Nov 9, 2011)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Those reviews completely rip apart the Canon DSLR's for video and highly recommend the GH2...is that the general consensus here?
> 
> Are there legitimate counterpoints to that review?



Well. Canon APS-C sensor is still larger than M4/3 and 5D2 is FF. That alone is one heavy, unbeatable point (if you know what I mean). On the other hand, GH2 is a mirrorless camera, so you can use pretty much any lens you want via adapter and that is a huge advantage too. However, there is one more player - Sony NEX. It is mirrorless + APS-C sensor + decent video capabilities .
For me, sensor size is more important. I'm not that much into filming, but I think that 5D2 is the king of the hill for now.


----------

